# Hidrofuga MDF



## mikefab (14 Sep 2020)

Has anyone tried Hidrofuga MRMDF?

I’m currently talking to a potential new panels supplier who is telling me that it is good stuff. There are a couple of videos onYouTube which suggest that it gives a superior spray finish to a Medite MRMDF with less work. But it’s not cheap. It’s almost a third more than I pay for Medite.

Probably the answer is just to buy a few sheets and have a go, but I’d love to hear if anyone has any experience of the stuff.

Thanks
Mike


----------

